# The Great Prepper Gathering, 2014



## longrider

I was just reading BigDogBuck's thread about what this forum means to him. I concur with him. And I thought maybe we could try to have a gathering - like the rendezvous the old 1840's trapper and mountainmen had each year. We could find a central place where whoever can make it, would come to camp, swap fish tales, and just generally put faces and hand shakes to the names we have here.

I feel as if I know so many of you so well. We could stay at a national or state or county park. I don't mind spear-heading this, if anyone is interested. I know everyone couldn't make it. But think how much fun it would be...


----------



## Meangreen

I'm in!


----------



## Inor

We're game. What part of the country and when? - Personally, I would favor the Ozarks. (I write this without having even mentioning it to Mrs Inor, but I am sure I can get her to tag along to anywhere except the coasts.) - Mrs Inor just chimed in: she suggests somewhere in OK.


----------



## tbone1964

Some time around spring break would be great. Wife and I could get some time off bring the kids mak a mini vaca outta it. Live in kansas so am pretty central ozarks is pretty country that time of year. But any local would be great


----------



## inceptor

I will give it my best shot to be there.


----------



## mconard

I'd definitely consider it if this happened! I'd even help with registration/name tags, etc. since I've put together multiple medical conferences before!


----------



## dannydefense

Name tags are my single greatest fear in life, so I'll have to pass on those. Sticky little hello.... shudder... anyways, depending on how much time we have to prepare and what not, we would definitely give it some heavy consideration!


----------



## mconard

No, I'd just use our forum 'handles'......so we could put face to names; I'd use those little sticky ones that could easily be replaced.


----------



## inceptor

I would also be willing to lend a hand.


----------



## Seneca

longrider said:


> I was just reading BigDogBuck's thread about what this forum means to him. I concur with him. And I thought maybe we could try to have a gathering - like the rendezvous the old 1840's trapper and mountainmen had each year. We could find a central place where whoever can make it, would come to camp, swap fish tales, and just generally put faces and hand shakes to the names we have here.
> 
> I feel as if I know so many of you so well. We could stay at a national or state or county park. I don't mind spear-heading this, if anyone is interested. I know everyone couldn't make it. But think how much fun it would be...


That's actually a very good idea, yet why a single event? In the early days (Pre Y2K) I'd have said, no way. There wasn't enough interest or people. These days the prepping/survivalist community has grown to a size that there are enough people prepping or interested in prepping that, an enterprising individual could host prepping shows or rendezvous. Similar to the way gun shows are promoted. Now that I think about it, I'm kind of surprised this isn't happening.


----------



## inceptor

Seneca said:


> That's actually a very good idea, yet why a single event? In the early days (Pre Y2K) I'd have said, no way. There wasn't enough interest or people. These days the prepping/survivalist community has grown to a size that there are enough people prepping or interested in prepping that, an enterprising individual could host prepping shows or rendezvous. Similar to the way gun shows are promoted. Now that I think about it, I'm kind of surprised this isn't happening.


I think the idea here is not a show but a meet and greet. It's a chance to meet the people we have been talking to on this site. Maybe a show might not be a bad idea at some point but that is not what I will be going for.


----------



## mconard

Agreed - start it out with a chance to camp for a weekend, do a 'meet & greet', swap tall tails and drink some beer. Show makes it too commercial for my taste, at least in starting out.


----------



## Seneca

We are too spread out for a meet and greet to have much of a hope of gathering up more than a handful of people. I'd like to go, heck I love to go to what's being suggested there is just now way I could, unless it was local. I've seen this suggested before, typically only a handful of people show up and they are local or within driving distance.


----------



## Titan6

Sounds Great!!


----------



## Doomsday

I’m in as long as it’s a reasonable drive! I like the ideal someone had about a camp site! Or a mockup bug out location would be cool too!


----------



## Inor

This sounds fun as hell. But do any of you have any experience planning something like out? I do not have the slightest idea how to begin. I would suggest something in the central U.S. - Missouri or Arkansas, etc. because it is centrally located, but I would be open to any area except New England. (Too big a hassle travelling around New England.)


----------



## paraquack

Maybe we could talk to Nat Geo and they could sponsor it. They could have it in Hawaii, and pick up the tab for all of us. Wise food could sponsor luaus every night with their foods as the side dishes.


----------



## Inor

paraquack said:


> Maybe we could talk to Nat Geo and they could sponsor it. They could have it in Hawaii, and pick up the tab for all of us. Wise food could sponsor luaus every night with their foods as the side dishes.


Great idea! It could be like a NASCAR event for Preppers - complete with the shirtless bimbos in the infield! WOO HOO!!!


----------



## Denver

We are iced in for the day so I am having to actually talk to DW. She liked the idea if its in OK or the Ozarks. We are in the TX panhandle. Her comment was what if we meet and we all turn out like the loonys on Doomsday Preppers. Told her we were all more than likely CHL holders so at least there have been background checks. LOL We will be checking back on this!! Sounds fun. Also full hookup camper spaces would be a must. Too old for primative unless SHTF.


----------



## inceptor

Inor said:


> This sounds fun as hell. But do any of you have any experience planning something like out? I do not have the slightest idea how to begin. I would suggest something in the central U.S. - Missouri or Arkansas, etc. because it is centrally located, but I would be open to any area except New England. (Too big a hassle travelling around New England.)


Not really that much to plan. Find a spot, see if it's agreeable to most, check the cost and see about reserving x amount of spots. Many State and National Parks allow tents, campers and RV's on most spots.



Denver said:


> We are iced in for the day so I am having to actually talk to DW. She liked the idea if its in OK or the Ozarks. We are in the TX panhandle. Her comment was what if we meet and we all turn out like the loonys on Doomsday Preppers. Told her we were all more than likely CHL holders so at least there have been background checks. LOL We will be checking back on this!! Sounds fun. Also full hookup camper spaces would be a must. Too old for primative unless SHTF.


I'm with you. I will be renting a pop-up or a small RV. Too old to be sleeping on the ground


----------



## MikeyPrepper

im in


----------



## tirednurse

Although I think this sounds like a blast I cant help but think that if we did something like this we would be targeted as persons of interest. Don't mean to sound paranoid just see to much about this on the net. Once you let it be know you are a prepper people start watching your suspiciously. Is they government monitoring this site and taking an interest in the political outrage we have all expressed? 
Not that I think they cant find out who we are if they want even though we use a fake name here, but putting ourselves in a public gathering is a big deal.


----------



## inceptor

tirednurse said:


> Although I think this sounds like a blast I cant help but think that if we did something like this we would be targeted as persons of interest. Don't mean to sound paranoid just see to much about this on the net. Once you let it be know you are a prepper people start watching your suspiciously. Is they government monitoring this site and taking an interest in the political outrage we have all expressed?
> Not that I think they cant find out who we are if they want even though we use a fake name here, but putting ourselves in a public gathering is a big deal.


And you think they don't already know who you are? Just because Obozo can't hire someone with any talent to build a website doesn't mean that the NSA and other alphabet agencies haven't hired some extremely smart people to track anyone they choose.

Hell, you're probably on and list and have been for years.


----------



## jimb1972

I would love to, getting time off work might be a problem for me though. I probably would not know until a couple days before hand if I could make it.


----------



## tirednurse

inceptor said:


> And you think they don't already know who you are? Just because Obozo can't hire someone with any talent to build a website doesn't mean that the NSA and other alphabet agencies haven't hired some extremely smart people to track anyone they choose.
> 
> Hell, you're probably on and list and have been for years.


like I said... I'm sure they already monitor this sight. I knew that before I took the risk to join. The difference I see Inceptor is that by having a mass gathering it may be taken as a threat. Just like when the truckers and bike gangs decided to show up in DC. they didn't get far did they?. 
Believe me I have seen first hand how fast they work if they want to. They don't need a real reason to attack, just a suspicion.


----------



## longrider

Ok, people. I'll do the organizing. We can come up with a name - such as a "Family Reunion". Or call ourselves "Fans of Pee Wee Herman" for all it makes a difference. We do not have to use the "Prepper" word. We can call ourselves "Longrat Enthusiats" I don't care. Or "Recovered Sheeple". I can't see why a social gathering would be targeted by anyone. We aren't a motorcycle gang and we aren't protesting anything, like the truck drivers were. It'll be a huge pot-luck. I can't wait to taste prepper recipes!

I think that sticking to the centeral part of the country for now is a good idea. I know that not everyone can make it. I don't even know when spring break is, so please help me out. I'd just love to meet people I've come to admire and look to for advice and answers and encouragement. I Love the idea of using our forum names on nametags. They will not be required and there would be no reprisal. No putting jelly in anyone's shoes, who doesn't were a nametag! JK

I will gather all the numbers of who want a tent, camper or might even be cabins for rent. I'll talk to the park authorities about our numbers as soon as we decide on a location. I would vote Northern Arkansas, as the temps will already be warm for spring break (assuming it falls around Easter).

I'm so excited about this. I had been planning to take a vaca around that time anyway. Now I have friends to meet. Yay!!! BTW I *LOVE* the Nat Geo idea - but we woudln't be wierd enough for them. bummer:-(

Keep the ideas coming. Thanks for the offer of help, guys. I do like the idea of having boots, etc., but not this time. I want our family to just enjoy each other.


----------



## longrider

And Inor? Shirtless Bimboes in the infield? Just no.

Well, I guess we better take a vote on that also.:roll:


----------



## bigdogbuc

I say mid to late summer, get a general idea of where most folks would be coming from and find a "semi-central" area, or spot worth going to. Get a consensus of "this is good" and say "Here's where it's going to be, here's when it will be" and if for some reason, the location gets weird, we improvise. Shit, we're preppers, we'll make it work.


----------



## inceptor

longrider said:


> BTW I *LOVE* the Nat Geo idea - but we woudln't be wierd enough for them. bummer:-(


Is that open for debate????


----------



## MrsInor

If there are shirtless bimbos then there has to be pantless hunks. And then it had better be early summer - no frostbitten parts.

It could be a family reunion of the Pepper family.


----------



## PaulS

No assembly of this type is easy to plan. You need to find a location - talk to the locals to set the stage for being welcomed. You need bathroom facilities for 50% more people than you plan on attending. You need venders and covered places for them. Availability of food and water along with other beverages. You need insurance - and a lot of it. You will need to find out if you have to supply security or if you have to pay the local police and or county sheriffs to supply it. You will need to have emergency health care available. You will need a deposit and a clean-up crew. Trash receptacles and recycle bins all over. Spots for campers and, if allowed, fire pits or bar-b-que stations available. You will need to arrange parking, hotel availability, and transportation to and from the hotels.

On top of that you will need a PA system and a stage area, a lost and found and about twice as many volunteers as you get.

I have planned things like this in the past and refuse to do it again without at least 50 supporters to do all the leg work.


----------



## indie

MrsInor said:


> If there are shirtless bimbos then there has to be pantless hunks. And then it had better be early summer - no frostbitten parts.
> 
> It could be a family reunion of the Pepper family.


Kilts. I vote for kilts. Technically pantless, right?

So, I might consider it. My schedule is pretty free.  ;( For me, it would have to be kid -- and likely dog -- friendly. I like the idea of figuring out a central location to everyone coming. Heck, everyone should just come to WA. It's pretty here and you can scout for potential homesteads! :clap:

I imagine it isn't going to be that large of a gathering, Paul. It's just a campout/potluck, right? The Rainbow people and SCAers pull it off without any of those things. We can have volunteers to help with cleanup afterward (though everyone should be responsible for cleaning up as they go).

Everyone can just bring a 72 hour bag and we'll all be good to go. "Hey, Paul, what do you think of this flavor MRE?" "Wanna trade my raspberry for your brownie?"


----------



## inceptor

PaulS said:


> No assembly of this type is easy to plan. You need to find a location - talk to the locals to set the stage for being welcomed. You need bathroom facilities for 50% more people than you plan on attending. You need venders and covered places for them. Availability of food and water along with other beverages. You need insurance - and a lot of it. You will need to find out if you have to supply security or if you have to pay the local police and or county sheriffs to supply it. You will need to have emergency health care available. You will need a deposit and a clean-up crew. Trash receptacles and recycle bins all over. Spots for campers and, if allowed, fire pits or bar-b-que stations available. You will need to arrange parking, hotel availability, and transportation to and from the hotels.
> 
> On top of that you will need a PA system and a stage area, a lost and found and about twice as many volunteers as you get.
> 
> I have planned things like this in the past and refuse to do it again without at least 50 supporters to do all the leg work.


We aren't talking about anything like that. This is just a camping/RV'ing (for us older folks with old bones) get together. We are talking about a state or a national park. Not much different than when we would scuba dive in these same places.


----------



## longrider

Exactly, Inceptor and Indie. I'm scouting state parks right now. I've found a few so far with possibilities and with activities in the park or close by: Fishing, boating, horseback riding (Yay!), swimming in lake or pool, of course hiking, historical sites, shopping (shudder!), etc. I'm checking out the prices, and if they have a covered pavillion or not. We clean our own mess up, and enjoy the shower & bathroom facilities at the park. No big. I'm on it like a duck on a june bug.

I like the idea of the BOB's. But I was hoping to have a bigger pot luck with real foods, not dehydrated. Maybe we can do both! Anyway, it's just for meeting our friends from the forum. Not as a flea market or anything like that. Although, if there was some trading going on, I don't think that would be frowned upon.

Oh! Don't forget your guitars, mouth-harps, cymbals and banjos. Love beads optional.:shock:

Oh, and "Yes please", on the kilts.


----------



## inceptor

indie said:


> Kilts. I vote for kilts. Technically pantless, right?


I hope that's not required. Seeing me in kilt would scare ya silly.



indie said:


> So, I might consider it. My schedule is pretty free.  ;( For me, it would have to be kid -- and likely dog -- friendly. I like the idea of figuring out a central location to everyone coming. Heck, everyone should just come to WA. It's pretty here and you can scout for potential homesteads! :clap:
> 
> I imagine it isn't going to be that large of a gathering, Paul. It's just a campout/potluck, right? The Rainbow people and SCAers pull it off without any of those things. We can have volunteers to help with cleanup afterward (though everyone should be responsible for cleaning up as they go).
> 
> Everyone can just bring a 72 hour bag and we'll all be good to go. "Hey, Paul, what do you think of this flavor MRE?" "Wanna trade my raspberry for your brownie?"


This will be family friendly. I know it would be a hell of drive for you but it will be fun.


----------



## indie

inceptor said:


> I hope that's not required. Seeing me in kilt would scare ya silly.


That's okay. Seeing _me_ in a kilt would probably generate the same reaction. 

We took a 900 mile one-way trip this year, just the kids and I. Surprisingly, they did awesome, so I think it could work. I miss road trips.

You know what would be cool? Seeing a group of people who wouldn't roll their eyes at me for bringing everything but the kitchen sink, "just in case." (By the way, my kids all now say "just in case." My son recently took a handful of bandaids and put them in his coat, "just in case.") :lol:


----------



## PaulS

An organized meet-up at a national park.... I can still carry in a national park, Not sure I would travel very far away from home but it might depend on what work I need to do on the homestead. I don't have an RV or trailer so it would be tent camping for me and my wife - if she decided to come. I will consider it as we get it settled out. Maybe the folks from WA. could all caravan there and back.


----------



## indie

PaulS said:


> An organized meet-up at a national park.... I can still carry in a national park, Not sure I would travel very far away from home but it might depend on what work I need to do on the homestead. I don't have an RV or trailer so it would be tent camping for me and my wife - if she decided to come. I will consider it as we get it settled out. Maybe the folks from WA. could all caravan there and back.


You can take my kids and I'll haul your gear! :lol:


----------



## inceptor

PaulS said:


> An organized meet-up at a national park.... I can still carry in a national park, Not sure I would travel very far away from home but it might depend on what work I need to do on the homestead. I don't have an RV or trailer so it would be tent camping for me and my wife - if she decided to come. I will consider it as we get it settled out. Maybe the folks from WA. could all caravan there and back.


Actually what we are looking at Paul is a state park. CC should not be a problem. I know Arkansas and Texas have a reciprocity agreement as do most states. Kinda like American Express.


----------



## PaulS

When it is all set up I can find out whether my permit is good in that state and the route I have to travel to get there in order to stay legal. Lets pick a place where open carry is also acceptable, OK? (you know, just in case.)


----------



## PaulS

indie said:


> You can take my kids and I'll haul your gear! :lol:


So, you would trust this old man with your kids?  I think I will take the two seater - that will limit it to one kid and I'll keep my gear with me - in case I need the duct tape and rope....


----------



## indie

Well, if you can't trust a stranger you meet on the Internet, who _can_ you trust?!



PaulS said:


> So, you would trust this old man with your kids?  I think I will take the two seater - that will limit it to one kid and I'll keep my gear with me - in case I need the duct tape and rope....


----------



## PaulS

I may be a little strange but I am not stranger than some I have met. I do pretty well with kids most of the time. I have grand and great-grand kids of my own.


----------



## dannydefense

PaulS said:


> When it is all set up I can find out whether my permit is good in that state and the route I have to travel to get there in order to stay legal. Lets pick a place where open carry is also acceptable, OK? (you know, just in case.)


Ditto this. I dislike having to conceal when I'm out camping, it just seems ridiculously unnecessary.


----------



## PaulS

I don't have a problem with concealed carry while camping but if the state doesn't recognize my permit I would like to be able to carry.


----------



## inceptor

Missouri open carry law seems iffy. You are subject to local ordinances.

Arkansas and OK both have open carry as does NM. How this relates to people from out of state I'm not sure. I do know these states all have reciprocity agreements with most states for CC but beyond that, I can't tell ya. We also may have to check out the rules at the various state parks. If memory serves me correctly (I'm old and may have this wrong) national parks restrict both open and CC.

ETA: I'm good with CC btw. Not a fan of advertising. Besides, bad guys hate surprises.


----------



## inceptor

Another thing to consider is the time of year. It looks like Missouri parks don't start taking reservations until April. I imagine its probably still a little chilly there then too.


----------



## paraquack

Everyone would like to see the meeting spot be close to their house, but... I'd would like to see a spot somewhere in the center of the country. Maybe a little south of the Mason-Dixon line so it would be warmer, earlier. I'd throw out a suggestion of Oklahoma or southern Kansas maybe.


----------



## inceptor

You mean there is something in Kansas other than corn fields ?


----------



## indie

inceptor said:


> You mean there is something in Kansas other than corn fields ?


Why, yes, yes there is: Human genes engineered into experimental GMO rice being grown in Kansas and/or Biotech firm raises furor with rice plan - USATODAY.com


----------



## inceptor

Do you mean there might be cure for ugly? Aw, with my luck they would make me into cross between Brittnay Spears and Charlie Sheen. {{{shudder}}} That's scary just thinking about it.


----------



## PaulS

Or you could be what's for dinner..... you know, instead of for dessert.


----------



## longrider

Ok, maybe Nat Geo *would* find us interesting....


----------



## indie

Well we sure do, don't we? :lol:



longrider said:


> Ok, maybe Nat Geo *would* find us interesting....


----------



## Inor

indie said:


> Kilts. I vote for kilts. Technically pantless, right?





longrider said:


> Oh! Don't forget your guitars, mouth-harps, cymbals and banjos. Love beads optional.:shock:
> 
> Oh, and "Yes please", on the kilts.


Kilts okay - But don't anybody even CONSIDER bringing bagpipes! :twisted: Bagpipes make me homicidal and I would really hate to have shoot one of you nice people.


----------



## indie

I just <3 bagpipes... <dreamy sigh>


----------



## inceptor

Inor said:


> Kilts okay - But don't anybody even CONSIDER bringing bagpipes! :twisted: Bagpipes make me homicidal and I would really hate to have shoot one of you nice people.


Aw, not to worry, I shoot back. :mrgreen:

If we go to Arkansas, I could break out the boombox and play dueling bangos.


----------



## Inor

indie said:


> I just <3 bagpipes... <dreamy sigh>


My mother-in-law loved bagpipes. 20+ years ago she decided to take Mrs Inor and I on a vacation to Nova Scotia to see the Highland Games they have there. We were poor as church mice at the time so we both jumped at the chance for a free vacation. After four days of listening to literally hundreds of pipe and drum corps from all over the world all playing Amazing Grace over and over and over again with varying levels of skill, I was ready to do unspeakable to any piper I happened to see! They absolutely ruined a song that I used to like. Thank God that was only song any of them knew!


----------



## indie

Still, though, Highland Games! Lucky! But I understand what you're saying, especially if they were unskilled. But good players...ahh.


----------



## inceptor

indie said:


> Still, though, Highland Games! Lucky! But I understand what you're saying, especially if they were unskilled. But good players...ahh.


I do understand what he is saying. There is such a thing as too much of anything.


----------



## indie

Except coffee! 



inceptor said:


> I do understand what he is saying. There is such a thing as too much of anything.


----------



## inceptor

indie said:


> Except coffee!


Well, there is that. Coffee is a major part of my preps.


----------



## indie

I think my user name should have been something like "CoffeeNut" because I talk about it on here all the time. It's that important. I'm fairly certain my blood is about 99% coffee now. I bleed brown. :lol:


----------



## inceptor

indie said:


> I think my user name should have been something like "CoffeeNut" because I talk about it on here all the time. It's that important. I'm fairly certain my blood is about 99% coffee now. I bleed brown. :lol:


If we pull this gathering together, you will find out that my coffee cup is 32oz. Oh and btw, I usually have 2.


----------



## longrider

We may need a sominex station, so you caffien mongers can sleep at night.


----------



## inceptor

longrider said:


> We may need a sominex station, so you caffien mongers can sleep at night.


Mmmmm.............I thought that's why God made wine


----------



## Prepadoodle

Sounds like fun... until somebody loses an eye!

My vote is for the Ozark National Forest.


----------



## indie

This just rolled across my FB and I thought it was quite appropriate, under the circumstances. No points for guessing which one I might be.


----------



## longrider

I think we should rule out national forests or parks, due to the cc laws and I've heard they're pretty strickt. I feel like the state parks are a little more casual. And I tend to think cheaper, too. IMHO. Anyone else care to weigh in on this subject?


----------



## indie

These were a couple states mentioned, so here are reciprocity laws, most with maps showing which states' CC licenses the respective state will honor:

MO: Untitled Document
OK: OSCN Found Document:Reciprocal Agreement Authority
AR: Arkansas Concealed Carry Permit Information and Reciprocity


----------



## dannydefense

longrider said:


> We may need a sominex station, so you caffien mongers can sleep at night.


What the heck is sominex? I just need a cup of coffee before bed to level me out, and I sleep like a baby.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

I've been to a couple of these in South Georgia. It is fun meeting people that before had only been words on a computer screen.
However, I do not fly so if I can't drive there I won't make it. 
I know that when I drove to Green Bay the Kentucky - Illinois state line was a long haul for one day.

Inceptor - you say you are too old to be sleeping on the ground. I was thinking we each dig foxholes to sleep in, fill them half full of water, and have Mrs Inor fire randomly in our direction during the night to spice things up.:mrgreen:


----------



## inceptor

rice paddy daddy said:


> I've been to a couple of these in South Georgia. It is fun meeting people that before had only been words on a computer screen.
> However, I do not fly so if I can't drive there I won't make it.
> I know that when I drove to Green Bay the Kentucky - Illinois state line was a long haul for one day.


Right now we are looking at AR, OK and MO due to them being centrally located. AR and OK have the best looking spots IMHO


----------



## Meangreen

rice paddy daddy said:


> I've been to a couple of these in South Georgia. It is fun meeting people that before had only been words on a computer screen.
> However, I do not fly so if I can't drive there I won't make it.
> I know that when I drove to Green Bay the Kentucky - Illinois state line was a long haul for one day.
> 
> Inceptor - you say you are too old to be sleeping on the ground. I was thinking we each dig foxholes to sleep in, fill them half full of water, and have Mrs Inor fire randomly in our direction during the night to spice things up.:mrgreen:


I will pop illumination flares over your head to make sure your not sleeping!


----------



## Meangreen

I love the idea and I'm ready to mark the days off on my calendar!


----------



## rice paddy daddy

Meangreen said:


> I will pop illumination flares over your head to make sure your not sleeping!


And the occasional red star cluster to denote ememy contact.


----------



## Doomsday

rice paddy daddy said:


> I've been to a couple of these in South Georgia. It is fun meeting people that before had only been words on a computer screen.
> However, I do not fly so if I can't drive there I won't make it.
> I know that when I drove to Green Bay the Kentucky - Illinois state line was a long haul for one day.
> 
> Inceptor - you say you are too old to be sleeping on the ground. I was thinking we each dig foxholes to sleep in, fill them half full of water, and have Mrs Inor fire randomly in our direction during the night to spice things up.:mrgreen:


I may get up five times in the night (being half a sleep) and think you foxhole is a latrine. Just saying :lol:


----------



## Piratesailor

I was thinking at first.. Isn't there an annual convention somewhere that we could use as a central point to start... Then I had to agree that it would detract from the meet and great and quite frankly I don't care for this "conventions". So back to the idea of a central location in the US and one where it's favorable to our goals. I'd be up for it as long as I can drive (and it was south of the Mason-Dixon Line) 

Ozarks is good for me. NE Arkansas around beaver lake is very nice. 

Great idea about natgeo but personally, I wouldn't want to be on TV in any way shape or form.


----------



## inceptor

I'm not sure about foxholes. Fuzzee and Meangreen are already talking about sharing one that's not a picture I want in my head.


----------



## Go2ndAmend

Will there be Bacon?


----------



## Meangreen

Go2ndAmend said:


> Will there be Bacon?


Oh yes there will be bacon!!!


----------



## rice paddy daddy

inceptor said:


> I'm not sure about foxholes. Fuzzee and Meangreen are already talking about sharing one that's not a picture I want in my head.


Deleted. :mrgreen:


----------



## indie

So, I was looking last night and the one spot in MO that looked promising is 1800 miles from me. I'd love to come, but I'm pretty pessimistic about hauling three kids that far. The resulting indie would probably not be fit for company. :lol: Any chance of heading slight north and west? Kansas? Colorado? There are like, a billion of you guys in TX. What about northern TX?


----------



## MrsInor

Nebraska?


----------



## indie

That'd be much closer. Is there anything in NE but, well, nothing?


----------



## indie

I realize I'm the only one not loving the Ozark area, which is unfortunate because I'd really love to see around there, but maybe we could coordinate so it is a day's drive or less for everyone going. Maybe we could all PM Longrider with our general location?


----------



## Inor

rice paddy daddy said:


> I've been to a couple of these in South Georgia. It is fun meeting people that before had only been words on a computer screen.
> However, I do not fly so if I can't drive there I won't make it.
> I know that when I drove to Green Bay the Kentucky - Illinois state line was a long haul for one day.
> 
> Inceptor - you say you are too old to be sleeping on the ground. I was thinking we each dig foxholes to sleep in, fill them half full of water, and have Mrs Inor fire randomly in our direction during the night to spice things up.:mrgreen:


That might not be a great plan for getting any sleep. You'll have to trust me on this as I have lived with the woman for more than twenty years. Mrs Inor's natural reaction when you give her a rifle (or any other tool for that matter) is to push the perimeter out another 50 yards. So you will get all dug in and comfortable, then she will push forward 50 yards or so and will have to dig a new hole and get setup. At which time she will move another 50 yards or so.

It's not her fault. It is just how God wired her.


----------



## Meangreen

inceptor said:


> I'm not sure about foxholes. Fuzzee and Meangreen are already talking about sharing one that's not a picture I want in my head.


What you don't want to snuggle?


----------



## Meangreen

MrsInor said:


> Nebraska?


Sweet we can see Carhenge and it is exactly like it sounds -- it's a replica of Stonehenge, except made with cars and the Kool-Aid museum!!!! :roll:


----------



## MrsInor

Kool-Aid museum? Cool. I don't suppose there is a bacon museum anywhere? Or turtle?


----------



## WildernessGuy24:13

I am in, I will provide the location: My 60 acres of wooded hilly terrain. 

Nature will provide the catering.


----------



## dannydefense

WildernessGuy24:13 said:


> I am in, I will provide the location: My 60 acres of wooded hilly terrain.


Awesome! I put "New Mexico to Points Unknown" in Google maps to see how the drive would be, and Google responded with "Good luck buddy".


----------



## MikeyPrepper

Lolololo


----------



## longrider

I'll leave it up to the forum to decide exactly where we have this. Inceptor, Indie and I found some possibilities. I can list them now, or wait until we have more input. I'm just the wrangler. I'm at your beck and call - mostly.::redsnipe:: There are a few in AR and a couple in OK so far. If we want to push further west, then I'll do more research. That makes it farther for the Eastern preppers, though. I'm willing to travel - I can't speak for the others. You can PM me with locations, and I can try to coordinate your distance to any sites we have found.

I'm taking into consideration how many camping sites each park has, what the park offers, what is nearby, for morning or afternoon excursions. Also, what the park looks like. Most offer some kind of fishing, swimming, boating activity, as well as playgrounds for those with kids (and me!). I do love a good slide and swing.

Any other ideas, let me know. I love all the input. This will be epic. Or at least mondo grande fun.


----------



## longrider

We also have to have some idea of when. I like the idea of March, April or May, due to bugs. But I'm open. I do have stocks of Deep Woods Off. If summer is better, the sooner we can make reservations, the better.

Too bad Minnesota is so far for most. There is a great group camp in the state park at the edge of town here. Lots to do and see. I think we can find group camps at a lot of state parks.

Wilderness Guy, that sounds great. We could all do a SHTF scenario. Exactly where is "Parts Unkown"? I think that's hang a left at Timbucktoo, and go 500 miles, right? 60 acres? You lucky dog!:mrgreen: That's me green with envy.


----------



## indie

I know the full facilities (showers, power, etc.) in the parks I was looking at in MO open April 15, so it might be a good idea to wait til those are open. I wonder if there's a big rush when it first opens though. I guess they take reservations so that part might not matter.


----------



## jimb1972

indie said:


> That'd be much closer. Is there anything in NE but, well, nothing?


There is the Strategic Air and Space museum right by Mahoney State park on I80 between Omaha and Lincoln. The park has camping w/full services I think, never camped there personally, but I have visited the SAC museum on the way through before.


----------



## Inor

I think Colorado would also be a non-starter for most of us too, due to their goofy gun laws. Mrs Inor and I were talking about combining this with a hog hunting trip. - Neither of us has ever been hog hunting before and have been trying to find a way to combine it with something else, since it seems a waste to spend an entire week of non-billable time for 2-3 days hog hunting. But my point is, we will likely be carrying some hardware that is no longer welcome in CO.


----------



## dannydefense

I think the consensus is that we need to camp somewhere near where we can shoot. Hopefully not each other, but I guess we'll just have to see how annoying I can be... er, how annoying everyone is in real life. I know here in New Mexico there are lots of places on BLM (public land) where you can shoot and camp... the only issue would be making sure there is access for those in homes with wheels, and probably services nearby to empty those homes with wheels of their waste with smells.


----------



## Inor

I am annoying as hell, but funny sometimes (especially when I am trying not to be.) As for the rest of you, I am looking forward to learning from the masters.


----------



## Denver

There is a place outside of Roswell NM called Bottomless Lakes State Park. We have stopped on the way to Ruidoso NM for the horse races. Nice campgrounds, lake for swiimming and fiishing. Also close to Roswell NM for anybody who feels like bringing a tin foil hat. Comments and Reviews


----------



## MikeyPrepper

Did we decide on a place


----------



## inceptor

indie said:


> So, I was looking last night and the one spot in MO that looked promising is 1800 miles from me. I'd love to come, but I'm pretty pessimistic about hauling three kids that far. The resulting indie would probably not be fit for company. :lol: Any chance of heading slight north and west? Kansas? Colorado? There are like, a billion of you guys in TX. What about northern TX?


Well there is this in the panhandle. I have been here and it is a sweet spot IMO


----------



## inceptor

Denver said:


> There is a place outside of Roswell NM called Bottomless Lakes State Park. We have stopped on the way to Ruidoso NM for the horse races. Nice campgrounds, lake for swiimming and fiishing. Also close to Roswell NM for anybody who feels like bringing a tin foil hat. Comments and Reviews


Bottomless Lakes, that would be good for.......wait, nevermind. Forget I said anything. It would just piss him off again. :lol:


----------



## Inor

inceptor said:


> Bottomless Lakes, that would be good for.......wait, nevermind. Forget I said anything. It would just piss him off again. :lol:


That is TOO funny! ::clapping::


----------



## Deebo

Inor said:


> Great idea! It could be like a NASCAR event for Preppers - complete with the shirtless bimbos in the infield! WOO HOO!!!


Who are you calling shirtless?


----------



## Deebo

I am in, just need a date and location. My company is changing, so I plan on using all availabe PTO early in 2014.


----------



## indie

The hubs, bless him, is cool with the distance if we go MO etc. Always wanted to see that state.


----------



## paraquack

Denver said:


> There is a place outside of Roswell NM called Bottomless Lakes State Park. Also close to Roswell NM for anybody who feels like bringing a tin foil hat.


*Tin foil hats?* Oh come on, everybody knows we use Aluminum Foil.


----------



## inceptor

Deebo said:


> I am in, *just need a date* and location. My company is changing, so I plan on using all availabe PTO early in 2014.


Sorry, I'll be bringing my wife. Check with Fuzzee.


----------



## inceptor

paraquack said:


> *Tin foil hats?* Oh come on, everybody knows we use Aluminum Foil.


Darn right!


----------



## jimb1972

paraquack said:


> *Tin foil hats?* Oh come on, everybody knows we use Aluminum Foil.


I buy tin for bullet casting, it has become very expensive aluminum foil is much cheaper.


----------



## Verteidiger

I know the perfect place for us to meet. I am fairly confident they would welcome us with open arms.

And they have a great place to camp, and the best gun ranges in the USA.

Plus, I could take on old MeanGreen in some contests of skill on the gun ranges and show him how to shoot.

Bet I can take him. Especially on the 1000 yard range....

Here is the paradise of which I speak:

NRA Whittington Center - Camping/Housing Overview

You can thank me later....


----------



## dannydefense

I love the idea of NM.  

I'm okay with Texas though. I suppose.


----------



## Deebo

Originally Posted by Deebo 
I am in, just need a date and location. My company is changing, so I plan on using all availabe PTO early in 2014.
Sorry, I'll be bringing my wife. Check with Fuzzee. 



Ya got me..Damn..uh, Fuzzee?


----------



## Denver

Please don't let this idea fall by the wayside. Whittington Center gets crowded at times, depending on what matches are being held. NRA members get a discount also.


----------



## inceptor

Denver said:


> Please don't let this idea fall by the wayside. Whittington Center gets crowded at times, depending on what matches are being held. NRA members get a discount also.


This idea is not going away. The only problem I see is with Whittington Center. This will be a family get together. I can tell you my wife would be bored silly. I might be able to get her out on the range but it wouldn't be for very long.

There are some ideas floating around and they will be present soon. We are going to do this.


----------



## Inor

inceptor said:


> There are some ideas floating around and they will be present soon. We are going to do this.


You're damn right we are, if for no other reason than I want to get a picture of Longrider standing next to MeanGreen, both wearing their tinfoil hats! (I understand MeanGreen is a man-mountain and Longrider is smaller than me.) Of course, Interceptor, Mrs Inor and myself will just stand back and make smart-ass comments!


----------



## inceptor

Inor said:


> You're damn right we are, if for no other reason than I want to get a picture of Longrider standing next to MeanGreen, both wearing their tinfoil hats! (I understand MeanGreen is a man-mountain and Longrider is smaller than me.) Of course, Interceptor, *Mrs Inor and myself will just stand back and make smart-ass comments*!


That's also been my job all my life. I'm not giving up either, so we'll just get them from both sides.


----------



## Meangreen

If we meet at a campground we should all wear aluminum foil hats so we can easily identify each other.


----------



## inceptor

Meangreen said:


> If we meet at a campground we should all wear aluminum foil hats so we can easily identify each other.
> 
> View attachment 3451


Now there's a thought!


----------



## lgustavus81

I'm good with a Texas location! the wife has been wanting to go camping anyway and I could use some open range time!


----------



## dannydefense

inceptor said:


> Now there's a thought!


A thought that you can't detect... AHAH!


----------



## Meangreen

mconard said:


> I'd definitely consider it if this happened! I'd even help with registration/name tags, etc. since I've put together multiple medical conferences before!


Why would you need name tags because wouldn't it be like this...


----------



## Inor

We won't be hard to recognize. We'll be the only ones in the campground wearing a gillie suit.


----------



## inceptor

Inor said:


> We won't be hard to recognize. We'll be the only ones in the campground wearing a gillie suit.


I'll be the fat bush.


----------



## Denton

I am quite sure it would be a great event, but an event I'd have to miss. I am taxed for time and cash, nowadays. I work every minute I can so that I can assist my son with college while trying to do what I can for my own plans.


----------



## inceptor

Denton, I was really hoping you would make it.


----------



## PrepConsultant

I will put up our place here in Montana for a meet if anyone wants to come. It is a large place if you have seen any of my other posts. I will be putting in a few portable cabins early next year for our hunting club we are putting together. There are MANY places to camp and even have several places on the water. Just an idea. I know it's not central location but it is VERY REMOTE!


----------



## Denton

inceptor said:


> Denton, I was really hoping you would make it.


I am honored, but I would feel guilty.


----------



## PrepConsultant

Montana is an open carry state and we are so far out, nobody messes with us. The game warden stops by to have a drink occasionally but that's it.. I will be setting up a 1000 yard rang if anyone into long range shooting and then those who have handguns and just want to shoot a few hundred yards, there is a range for that too. It will be like a family reunion like the others stated. Have a few fire pits and grill set up and put some beer on ice and we will be set..


----------



## PrepConsultant

Few more pics.. My fiance is a photographer and takes buttloads of pictures. So I always have plenty to choose from..


----------



## indie

Beautiful place, PC!


----------



## StarPD45

Have RV
Will travel


----------



## Inor

PrepConsultant said:


> Montana is an open carry state and we are so far out, nobody messes with us. The game warden stops by to have a drink occasionally but that's it.. I will be setting up a 1000 yard rang if anyone into long range shooting and then those who have handguns and just want to shoot a few hundred yards, there is a range for that too. It will be like a family reunion like the others stated. Have a few fire pits and grill set up and put some beer on ice and we will be set..
> View attachment 3457
> View attachment 3458
> View attachment 3459
> View attachment 3460
> View attachment 3461


As far as I am concerned, Montana would work. (Mrs Inor is originally from there.) Do you have a couple horses we could rent?


----------



## PrepConsultant

Inor said:


> As far as I am concerned, Montana would work. (Mrs Inor is originally from there.) Do you have a couple horses we could rent?


No, but have a few you can use.. There are around 30-40 head here so no worries.


----------



## Inor

PrepConsultant said:


> No, but have a few you can use.. There are around 30-40 head here so no worries.


You're the best! I am always happy when I am sitting on the back of a horse on the side of a mountain.


----------



## inceptor

Prepconsultant, I would love to come sometime. However for the 1st one we are looking at a central meeting place. Chances are good we will have families coming from both coasts so we are looking for somewhere in the middle. Soon we will all be choosing a location and a time.


----------



## PrepConsultant

No worries, I was just thinking instead of having to worry about national parks or any parks for that matter. Private land might be a little better suited for what we are doing. Not having to worry about noise or rangers and stuff.. I'm open for next time then..


----------



## longrider

Hello, Fellow Preppers. Here is the list of parks that seemed likely to offer us the most, with the most around to see, in case there were escursions in the mornings, or afternoons. These are listed in alphabetical order by state.

*Arkansas*
Daisy State Park Camping aisy State Park, Arkansas This state park is also near Crater of Diamonds State Park

DeGray Lake REsort State Park Camping eGray Lake Resort State Park, Arkansas

*Oklahoma*

Beavers Bend State Park Beavers Bend & Hochatown State Park | TravelOK.com - Oklahoma's Official Travel & Tourism Site

Greenleaf Lake State Park Greenleaf State Park | TravelOK.com - Oklahoma's Official Travel & Tourism Site

These are the options on the table. Please state what park you'd like to gather in, and I will keep a tally. We'll let this go for two weeks, to give everyone time to research, etc. At that time I'll let everyone know the numbers. We can discuss as well as decide together. I'm really excited about this. My friends are envious of our plans. My son is excited to meet you all.

Then we'll decide on the dates.... I'm wide open, so we'll have to get our heads together and work out what would be best for us. I'm looking into average temps at different weeks of the Spring, at all locations.


----------



## longrider

Prep Consultant, that is so generous of you. Like Inceptor said, this first time it would be nice to keep it centeral. The pictures are gorgeous. Your fiance is really good. I'd love to trailer my horses out and ride with you two. Thanks for the offer and we will definitely keep it in mind for next time.

Sorry that the options came later than I had hoped. Now all you all have to do is make your choice. The polls are open...


----------



## longrider

I promise this is the last post tonight. I looked up average temperature highs & lows and ave. Precipitation. 
Here they are for the 4 options:

Park High Low Precip.

Beavers Bend SP , OK March 67 40 5.21"
April 75 47 4.54"
May 82 57 6.61"


Daisy SP, AR March 65 38 5.18"
April 73 46 4.95"
May 79 56 5.90"


DeGray Lake Resort SP, AR March 67 41 4.89"
 April 75 49 4.62"
May 82 59 6.42"


Greenleaf Lake SP, OK March 63 39 3.83"
April 72 48 3.89"
May 79 59 5.20"


These are just averages. It looks to me like April would be the best, but that's my opinion. Have fun discussing and choosing....


----------



## inceptor

I have been to both Beavers Bend in OK and DeGray in AR. Both are great places. My favorite though is Beavers Bend.


----------



## Inor

Do you know if Beavers Bend allows dogs? The reason I ask is because the Greenleaf specifically states they allow pets. Beavers Bend does not.


----------



## Montana Rancher

OMG
Sorry for posting so late, what Is it 15 pages of replies

If you have never been to the middle of Montana than let us just decide on a date and show the **** up!

Any of you pansies that can't make it will just feel the love of the positive posts from your brothers that did

Most people don't have any idea about showing up in the middle of Montana and being able to drive down a road and pull out a gun and shoot without a police report being filed. but THAT is the way it is.

Yesterday I hear 2 shots from my house, I looked around and just sat back and eat my breakfast. Out here it is not only common but it is unnoticeable when rifle shot ring out.

I will put $1000 toward a preppersforum.com reunion next spring or summer, this is what we need.

I would love to come out to the Lewistown area and play some guitar and shoot some guns with MRS Inor
Sorry MR Inor you lose 

hehe


----------



## PrepConsultant

Montana Rancher said:


> OMG
> Sorry for posting so late, what Is it 15 pages of replies
> 
> If you have never been to the middle of Montana than let us just decide on a date and show the **** up!
> 
> Any of you pansies that can't make it will just feel the love of the positive posts from your brothers that did
> 
> Most people don't have any idea about showing up in the middle of Montana and being able to drive down a road and pull out a gun and shoot without a police report being filed. but THAT is the way it is.
> 
> Yesterday I hear 2 shots from my house, I looked around and just sat back and eat my breakfast. Out here it is not only common but it is unnoticeable when rifle shot ring out.
> 
> I will put $1000 toward a preppersforum.com reunion next spring or summer, this is what we need.
> 
> I would love to come out to the Lewistown area and play some guitar and shoot some guns with MRS Inor
> Sorry MR Inor you lose
> 
> hehe


We are about 60 miles south of Chinook out in the Breaks..


----------



## Inor

Montana Rancher said:


> I would love to come out to the Lewistown area and play some guitar and shoot some guns with MRS Inor
> Sorry MR Inor you lose
> 
> hehe


No problem. I'll keep a couple beers warm for you when you get back!


----------



## inceptor

It does look like Montana will be next on the list. Should I bring a 30.06 for the Polar Bears? Y'all are somewhere near the North Pole, right?


----------



## Montana Rancher

PrepConsultant said:


> We are about 60 miles south of Chinook out in the Breaks..


Trust me I know where you are give or take a couple hundred miles which in Montana is pretty close hehe

I'm serious about a reunion in Montana which if you aren't close to the American Redoubt you should be.


----------



## inceptor

Montana Rancher said:


> Trust me I know where you are give or take a couple hundred miles which in Montana is pretty close hehe
> 
> I'm serious about a reunion in Montana which if you aren't close to the American Redoubt you should be.


So am I MR, so am I. Prepconsultant made and offer we can't [email protected]


----------



## inceptor

Inor said:


> Do you know if Beavers Bend allows dogs? The reason I ask is because the Greenleaf specifically states they allow pets. Beavers Bend does not.


I check the website, it says nothing about the campgrounds so I shot them an email. I'll let you know as soon as I hear back from them.


----------



## Inor

inceptor said:


> It does look like Montana will be next on the list. Should I bring a 30.06 for the Polar Bears? Y'all are somewhere near the North Pole, right?


Works for me. When does Elk hunting season open? Along with hunting wild pigs, I have always wanted to learn to hunt elk.

Don't worry about the cold in Montana; it is damn near a tropical paradise. They have that arctic jet stream that passes well to the east of them (and right down on the eastern Dakotas and Minnesota. Most of the time, they get that nice warm Pacific air. Hell, if you take the wind chill out of the equation, I bet it doesn't any worse than about -30 for all but a couple weeks a year.


----------



## Montana Rancher

Sorry to disappoint

Yes it is MONTANA not softie Texas where everything is done for you

Show up, if you are not self contained then bring a shovel and dig your latrine

Really in Montana you expected anything else?


----------



## Montana Rancher

Haha

1st we have no Pigs, unless you want to check out the local bars.

2. Elk season start in bow season about the 1st of Sept and end in Rifle season the week after thanksgiving. But don't show up here to do that, seriously you don't have the skills and we don't have the patience to show you how to elk hunt.


----------



## inceptor

Montana Rancher said:


> Sorry to disappoint
> 
> Yes it is MONTANA not softie Texas where everything is done for you
> 
> Show up, if you are not self contained then bring a shovel and dig your latrine
> 
> Really in Montana you expected anything else?


I owned a small garage and towing service in CO. Working in -20 was not unusual. The only unusual thing I experienced was skunks built a nest below my cabin. Do you know how hard it is to breath when they act up? Imagine it's at least -20 outside and you have to leave the door open to breath. THAT only happened once I can tell you.


----------



## Inor

Montana Rancher said:


> Haha
> 
> 1st we have no Pigs, unless you want to check out the local bars.
> 
> 2. Elk season start in bow season about the 1st of Sept and end in Rifle season the week after thanksgiving. But don't show up here to do that, seriously you don't have the skills and we don't have the patience to show you how to elk hunt.


I was wondering if it would be you or PrepConsultant that would jump on my ass first for that post. I was counting on it.  HAHA


----------



## inceptor

Inor said:


> Do you know if Beavers Bend allows dogs? The reason I ask is because the Greenleaf specifically states they allow pets. Beavers Bend does not.


I'm surprised but I received a reply this morning.

*Yes you may bring your pet camping, but they must remain on a leash at all times no linger than 10Ft, and must never be left unattended.*


----------



## Rigged for Quiet

Man, I have some serious demands on my vacation time in the upcoming year. As such, I'm a maybe depending on where it is and if it includes a weekend. If it's close enough, and most of the proposed locations are, I can maybe make a couple of days at least.


----------



## inceptor

Rigged for Quiet said:


> Man, I have some serious demands on my vacation time in the upcoming year. As such, I'm a maybe depending on where it is and if it includes a weekend. If it's close enough, and most of the proposed locations are, I can maybe make a couple of days at least.


I would be great if you could make but you should vote also.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet

inceptor said:


> I would be great if you could make but you should vote also.


Well, Beaver's Bend is closest and everyone of the other choices are about 70 miles further than Beaver's Bend regardless of which one. I have been To Beaver's Bend several times and love it there, but with only an hour difference in drive time any of the 4 will do.

I'm a little suspect about De Gray. I mean what State Park has a golf course? Maybe it's a really challenging Skeet range?


----------



## Inor

Using the process of elimination, I am going to vote for Beavers Bend 1st and Daisy Park 2nd. 

Like Rigged said, I am concerned about a campground on a golf course. The two just don't seem to go together. Plus I do not want to come out of the tent in the morning and have to look at some dumbass dressed in golf suit. ADD Moment: Why do golfers always have to dress so stupid?

The Greenleaf park advertises satellite TV. That is exactly what I am trying to get away from.

So, even though Stonewall Jackson and Southern Belle will have to be on leashes the whole time, Beavers Bend sounds good to me.


----------



## inceptor

Rigged for Quiet said:


> I'm a little suspect about De Gray. I mean what State Park has a golf course? Maybe it's a really challenging Skeet range?


I've been to DeGray a couple of times and don't remember a golf course. I used to belong to a scuba club and that was one of our places to dive.


----------



## Inor

inceptor said:


> I've been to DeGray a couple of times and don't remember a golf course. I used to belong to a scuba club and that was one of our places to dive.


They do show it on the map of the park.


----------



## inceptor

Inor said:


> They do show it on the map of the park.


:lol:Not doubting your word.

My best memory of DeGray was when I tried to turn a 16 1/2' bass boat into a submarine. They used to call me Capt Nemo due to the fact that I tried that with 2 different boats.


----------



## Inor

inceptor said:


> My best memory of DeGray was when I tried to turn a 16 1/2' bass boat into a submarine. They used to call me Capt Nemo due to the fact that I tried that with 2 different boats.


That is hilarious!

My dad did the same thing when I was a kid and we were salmon fishing on Lake Superior. We were out about 6 miles and the lake was calm as glass. 15 minutes later we were in 6 foot swells. The old man got so scared he drove straight for shore and ran the bow up on the nearest beach he could find. So far so good. Then the waves started breaking over the transom. Of course it was my job to stand in the boat filled with 40 degree lake water and bail faster than the waves were breaking in.


----------



## inceptor

Mine was calm waters but overloaded with people and scuba gear. When I powered down, the boat did a nose dive and tried to keep going. Out of all the gear, I lost only one glove. :lol: It was a very long time before I lived that one down. 

Add to that a year or to before, the club had rented a pontoon boat to ferry divers to a remote location. When it was my turn to take the boat back we had too many people and too much gear. We made the trip with the deck 2" underwater. It was Capt Nemo for a very long time.


----------



## TheInformant

I'd definitely consider it if this happened!


----------



## inceptor

TheInformant said:


> I'd definitely consider it if this happened!


I have no intention of sinking anymore boats.


----------



## inceptor

But y'all need to get to voting. This may take a while to put together.


----------



## sparkyprep

Man, that is a long drive for me. MapQuest says it will take me 19 1/2 hours. I still might try it though, depending on what time of year it is.


----------



## inceptor

As the Democrats say, vote early and vote often .......................... but your vote DOES count here.


----------



## OKDee

I'm just getting started prepping and I don't have several guns or a full year
of food and water. Nor do I belong to a group yet. I'm learning, and starting
to stock up and talking to my family, they think I'm a little crazy right now. 
Though they do say they agree that our world is changing and they need to 
begin prepping. 
So my question is are newbie's welcome to participate? As you see by my name
I'm here in Oklahoma, central. I’ve not noticed other newbie’s responding to 
the thread.


----------



## Meangreen

OKDee said:


> I'm just getting started prepping and I don't have several guns or a full year
> of food and water. Nor do I belong to a group yet. I'm learning, and starting
> to stock up and talking to my family, they think I'm a little crazy right now.
> Though they do say they agree that our world is changing and they need to
> begin prepping.
> So my question is are newbie's welcome to participate? As you see by my name
> I'm here in Oklahoma, central. I've not noticed other newbie's responding to
> the thread.


The journey of a thousand miles starts with one step...or some sort of bullshit like that. First off welcome and your decided to prep so your already ahead of most of the population. Start small and add a little at a time. Start with your car, are you ready for winter? How about if you need to walk away from your car and hoof it home? Your at the right forum.


----------



## Meangreen

inceptor said:


> As the Democrats say, vote early and vote often .......................... but your vote DOES count here.


I'm at the point now that I think if our vote mattered, they wouldn't let us vote.


----------



## dannydefense

Meangreen said:


> I'm at the point now that I think if our vote mattered, they wouldn't let us vote.


B to the Ingo.


----------



## indie

OKDee said:


> So my question is are newbie's welcome to participate? As you see by my name
> I'm here in Oklahoma, central. I've not noticed other newbie's responding to
> the thread.


Welcome to the forum!

I can't see why not. Anyone else have an opinion?


----------



## PaulS

I have several opinions but as far as newbs participating it is a free board and we can learn something even from the "ignorant" (not meaning any one person).
I am old and take a lot of things for granted because I have been doing this for more than half my life - but I don't keep real up-to-date on the new things available so I get to learn when somebody finds a new product or process. I share the old stuff so we have more choices.


----------



## inceptor

PaulS said:


> I have several opinions but as far as newbs participating it is a free board and *we can learn something even from the "ignorant*" (not meaning any one person).
> I am old and take a lot of things for granted because I have been doing this for more than half my life - but I don't keep real up-to-date on the new things available so I get to learn when somebody finds a new product or process. I share the old stuff so we have more choices.


Yeah, I know. You were talking about me weren't ya? Come on, fess up.

ABSOLUTELY OKDEE! All are welcome. This will be a lot of fun and idea swapping. Oh yeah, and probably a whole lot of BS too. ::clapping::


----------



## Inor

Of course new guys are welcome! And given that it IS basically in your backyard, what is your opinion of the 4 parks suggested?

Also, I fully expect you Okies and the Texicans to teach us dumb Yankees how to properly roast a pig.


----------



## inceptor

:lol: I have done that since I moved from Ohio, or was it Michigan? That was long, long ago in a land far, far away.


----------



## inceptor

OKDee said:


> I'm just getting started prepping and I don't have several guns or a full year
> of food and water. Nor do I belong to a group yet. I'm learning, and starting
> to stock up and talking to my family, they think I'm a little crazy right now.
> Though they do say they agree that our world is changing and they need to
> begin prepping.
> So my question is are newbie's welcome to participate? As you see by my name
> I'm here in Oklahoma, central. I've not noticed other newbie's responding to
> the thread.


Now you should go here and tell us something about yourself. 

Introduce Yourself


----------



## nevrdun

Good evening everyone, just joined and saw this thread. The gathering sounds interesting, keeping it uncomplicated...camping and meeting like minded people.


----------



## indie

Welcome to the forum! For your first initiation rite, I need someone to bring in the wood because I put it off til dark again.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet

Inor said:


> Of course new guys are welcome! And given that it IS basically in your backyard, what is your opinion of the 4 parks suggested?
> 
> Also, I fully expect you Okies and the Texicans to teach us dumb Yankees how to properly roast a pig.


We process our wild pigs. If'n yer lookin' to shove a stick up it's ass and slap fire on it, I have to bow to the master, Fuzzee The Carnivore.


----------



## longrider

Welcome, newbies. Of course New forum members are welcome. What better way to learn, than to hear the BS and some actual wisdome? Yes, I do think there may be 5 or 10 minutes of wisdome, intermixed with the BS.

Please give your input on the park you choose and then vote! I will go wherever. I don't have kids nor a husband to "compromise" with. :twisted: We only have two weeks, then I'll be contacting our choice to make plans. I'd love to have a head count by then, or at leas an idea of a head count. Add-ons are always welcome. My camping gear is always packed and ready. And yes, we can do it on the weekend, and during the week a bit. Whatever suits. I'll be camping about a week.


----------



## Stevenc90

I would be very interested in going .. like to put a name and a face with you guys/gals


----------



## warrior4

I'd also be interested in this. Just have to look into it more when things settle down a bit for me. Getting married in a little over a month so there will be a lot of new things to consider with the future Mrs. warrior4. Still it could be a good time.


----------



## nevrdun

It's a little difficult to find full hookup sites in State or National parks


----------



## nevrdun

I'm up for DeGray Lake...It's fairly close to Hot Springs. Several things to see and do there.


----------



## nevrdun

Congrats warrior.


----------



## Inor

Yes - congrats Warrior.

Since I have been married to the 1st Mrs Inor since about the dawn of time, there is only one bit of advice that I will give you on marriage.

Marriage is like a 3 ring circus:

1 - There is the engagement ring

2 - The wedding ring

3 - The suffering

Here endith the lesson.


----------



## inceptor

And like Inor, get that last two words into every argument:

Yes Dear.


----------



## Piratesailor

2a - the boxing ring. Lol.


----------



## longrider

Congratulations, Warrior4. Don't let Inor fool you. He and Mrs Inor have a great marriage. Just remember, comunicate. I hope to see you at the gathering!


----------



## Titan6

Anywhere is fine Here...


----------



## wallyLOZ

My vote would have to be for So. Missouri or No. Arkansas. Preferably along the White River chain of lakes. Beaver (already mentioned), Table Rock, Taneycomo or Bull Shoals. Plenty of water, if fishing is your thing. Lots to do in Branson, MO if you like the tourist traps. Plenty of State Parks and USCOE parks around the lakes as well. Don't know of a gun range with 1000yd set-up though. Late April or early May would be prime time.

Welcome to the newcomers and congrats to the newlywed to be.


----------



## Old Man

where do you vote at


----------



## inceptor

Old Man said:


> where do you vote at


Click on this link

http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/general-talk/6268-prepper-gathering-vote.html


----------



## Dinah

Inor said:


> We're game. What part of the country and when? - Personally, I would favor the Ozarks. (I write this without having even mentioning it to Mrs Inor, but I am sure I can get her to tag along to anywhere except the coasts.) - Mrs Inor just chimed in: she suggests somewhere in OK.


Lake Tenkiller is a nice place. Lake Eufala or ... the beautiful Beaver's Bend state park north of Broken Bow, OK. Lots of RV hookups available at these places.


----------



## Dinah

I am not going to read all the post in this chain of comments. So I hope I am not repeating the obvious. 
It would be nice to have vendors there. Food and drink sellers for onsite consumption, prepackaged foods for storage, packaging for long term food storage.... etc, etc.
The possibilites are endless... vendors for home canned goods, crafted knives, bug out bags, boots, socks.
And demonstrations such as rocket stoves, water purification, cleaning and cooking rabbit, making beef jerky. 
Good luck with all this .. I would love to attend.


----------



## ntxwheels

Inor said:


> Yes - congrats Warrior.
> 
> Since I have been married to the 1st Mrs Inor since about the dawn of time, there is only one bit of advice that I will give you on marriage.
> 
> Marriage is like a 3 ring circus:
> 
> 1 - There is the engagement ring
> 
> 2 - The wedding ring
> 
> 3 - The suffering
> 
> Here endith the lesson.


Boy if I could put 10 likes I would. LOL


----------



## thepeartree

Dinah,
Take a look at the dates on a few of the posts. It didn't happen. Yet? I'm suspecting that trying to make it happen for the entire country was too much of a stretch. State by state might work... Or something regional.


----------



## Dark Jester

Dinah said:


> I am not going to read all the post in this chain of comments. So I hope I am not repeating the obvious.
> It would be nice to have vendors there. Food and drink sellers for onsite consumption, prepackaged foods for storage, packaging for long term food storage.... etc, etc.
> The possibilites are endless... vendors for home canned goods, crafted knives, bug out bags, boots, socks.
> And demonstrations such as rocket stoves, water purification, cleaning and cooking rabbit, making beef jerky.
> Good luck with all this .. I would love to attend.


If it were in north TX, I would be happy to bring whatever folks want to try/buy if it's anything but firearms. In that case, it would be demo only.
I could bring prepared foods, knives, optics and other survival/backcountry gear including first aid.


----------



## MrsInor

Hey folks - it already happened. Plans for next year will probably start after the new year.


----------



## Inor

Dinah said:


> Lake Tenkiller is a nice place. Lake Eufala or ... the beautiful Beaver's Bend state park north of Broken Bow, OK. Lots of RV hookups available at these places.


We ended up going to Beaver's Bend. It was a GREAT time!


----------



## longrider

I would attend another Gathering. Just about anywhere, as I don't have kids at home anymore. There were a few who suggested their private land for next year. Either way, we had a good time this summer. It was fun to see how close and how far the imagined faces were to reality. Or rather, the shoes...


----------



## indie

If it's after May, we will try. Assuming it's still in MT. I'm not such a masochist that I want to drag 4 kids 7 and under across the country. : P


----------



## Deebo

Longrider is here... 
Yes, the gathering was GREAT. 
We had food vendors, and a show and tell with some great tools, and we had alcoholic beverages consumed by campfire light. 
All the vendors were named Inor, Mrs Inor, and Longrider. 
We really did have a great time.


----------



## Kahlan

I hope there's another one next year, I'd really love to attend.


----------



## MrsInor

Beach Kauboy had offered but haven't seen him in quite awhile. Missouri Flats of Montana.


----------



## Inor

longrider said:


> I would attend another Gathering. Just about anywhere, as I don't have kids at home anymore. There were a few who suggested their private land for next year. Either way, we had a good time this summer. It was fun to see how close and how far the imagined faces were to reality. Or rather, the shoes...


T - Your back!!! WOO HOO!!!


----------



## Deebo

Yes Maam, I hope we are set, last time I asked BeachKowboy, he stated we were still go for launch. 
I see the awesome pictures Beach Kowgirl posts on Facebook. 
I hope Inor brings the smoker. I have big plans for next year.


----------



## Inor

Deebo said:


> Yes Maam, I hope we are set, last time I asked BeachKowboy, he stated we were still go for launch.
> I see the awesome pictures Beach Kowgirl posts on Facebook.
> I hope Inor brings the smoker. I have big plans for next year.


Well tell him to get his dumb ass back here because I just posted a thread this evening soliciting location requests for 2015 because we have not heard from him! :lol:


----------

